# A cada niño se le dio / se le dieron



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber la construcción correcta:

1) A cada niño se le _dieron_ varios caramelos.
2) A cada niño se le _dio_ varios caramelos.

No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión pienso que es correcta la primera construcción.   

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## heidita

Debes mirar el sujeto.

La forma con _se le dio_ es impersonal. 
La forma _se le dieron_ no existe, el sujeto sería _ellos_. 

Ellos le dieron un caramelo.
Alguien le dio un caramelo. Se le dio un caramelo.

Si caramelo está en singular o plural es indiferente ya que es el objeto no el sujeto de la frase.


----------



## mhp

heidita said:


> Debes mirar el sujeto.
> 
> La forma con _se le dio_ es impersonal.
> La forma _se le dieron_ no existe, el sujeto sería _ellos_.
> 
> Ellos le dieron un caramelo.
> Alguien le dio un caramelo. Se le dio un caramelo.
> 
> Si caramelo está en singular o plural es indiferente ya que es el objeto no el sujeto de la frase.


  I would have thought that both are correct, but the passive reflexive is the preferred form because the grammatical subject of the passive reflexive (caramelos) is inanimate.
  Se le dio caramelos (impersonal)
  Se le dieron caramelos (pasiva refleja)

  (I wonder what your husband thinks about this )


----------



## Bronte

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber la construcción correcta:
> 
> 1) A cada niño se le _dieron_ varios caramelos.
> 2) A cada niño se le _dio_ varios caramelos.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión pienso que es correcta la primera construcción.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


En las impersonales tiene que haber concordancia, es decir:
A cada niño se le dió.
A los niños se les dió.
Esto es correcto, lo que pasa es que hay que buscarse la vida para hacer la frase correcta y escribir :
 A los niños se les dió caramelos. 
 A cada niño se le dió una bolsa de caramelos. Por ejemplo. Saludos.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> I would have thought that both are correct, but the passive reflexive is the preferred form because the grammatical subject of the passive reflexive (caramelos) is inanimate.
> Se le dio caramelos (impersonal)
> Se le dieron caramelos (pasiva refleja)


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo:
A cada niño se le *dio* caramelos = Impersonal con SE: caramelos = CD
A cada niño se le *dieron* caramelos = Pasiva refleja: caramelos = Sujeto

Yo también pienso que se prefiere la pasiva refleja.

¿Que piensan los demás?


----------



## María Madrid

No estoy del todo de acuerdo, Pitt.

A cada niño se le dio un caramelo = Un caramelo fue dado a cada niño
A cada niño se le dieron (varios) caramelos = (Varios) caramelos fueron dados a cada niño.

Aunque la verdad es que la frase suena un poco forzada, en español no optaríamos por esta estructura de manera natural como primera opción. 

(Ellos) dieron un caramelo/caramelos a cada niño

Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

Estoy de acuerdo con mhp y Pitt: Yo prefiero la primera.

Con el verbo y los caramelos en singular siempre hay dudas, porque ambas interpretaciones son aceptables, hasta cierto punto. Si el verbo está en plural, debe ser forzosamente una pasiva refleja y, por tanto, concordar con el sujeto (caramelos):

Se le dan unos caramelos
Se le dan un caramelo 

Interpretada como impersonal, "caramelo(s)" sería el C.D. y no habría sujeto ni concordancia alguna, claro. 

Pero se prefiere la pasiva refleja (y yo personalmente siempre la he usado espontáneamente):



> En caso de duda sobre cuándo utilizar una u otra construcción pueden resultar útiles las indicaciones siguientes:
> Si elelemento nominal sobre el que recae la acción verbal expresa cosa [como un "*caramelo*"]*, debe emplearse la construcción de pasiva refleja; por tanto, el verbo ha de ir en plural si este elemento es plural:
> (Texto completo)_
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> * (La parte en azul es mía)


----------



## heidita

María Madrid said:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo, Pitt.
> 
> A cada niño se le dio un caramelo = Un caramelo fue dado a cada niño
> A cada niño se le dieron (varios) caramelos = (Varios) caramelos fueron dados a cada niño.
> 
> Aunque la verdad es que la frase suena un poco forzada, en español no optaríamos por esta estructura de manera natural como primera opción.
> 
> (Ellos) dieron un caramelo/caramelos a cada niño
> 
> Saludos,


 

María, nos tenemos que juntar las madrileñas contra este complot. ¡Preguntaré a mi marido! ¡¡¡Ahí queda la amenaza!!!


----------



## mhp

María Madrid said:


> No estoy del todo de acuerdo, Pitt.
> 
> A cada niño se le dio un caramelo = Un caramelo fue dado a cada niño
> A cada niño se le dieron (varios) caramelos = (Varios) caramelos fueron dados a cada niño.
> 
> Aunque la verdad es que la frase suena un poco forzada, en español no optaríamos por esta estructura de manera natural como primera opción.
> 
> (Ellos) (le) dieron un caramelo/caramelos a cada niño
> 
> Saludos,



Do you consider (le) optional?

Also, I'm not sure if you are saying that this structure is in general not preferable if the subject of the passive reflexive is plural, or that it only sounds odd when there is an indirect object (cada niño/le) is involved.


----------



## lazarus1907

Unas cuantas citas, para los que les suena rara la pasiva refleja  :


> los bautizos y las primeras comuniones se le dieron siempre peor - *Cela*.
> y luego dijo que no era bastante y se le dieron otras pocas onzas - *Galdós*
> ¿no entregaba las cosas si no se le daban estos pedazos de metal? - *Azorín*
> ... y se le den alabanzas, no por lo que escribe, sino por lo que ha dejado  de escribir. - *Cervantes*
> Pero, en cuanto se arregle y se le den dos manos de cal - *Torrente Ballester*


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Do you consider (le) optional?


"A cada niño" aparece antepuesto al verbo >> Obligatorio:
*A cada niño LE* dieron un caramelo.
Un caramelo *a cada niño* *LE* dieron.
*A cada niño *un caramelo *LE* dieron.
La 1 mantiene el orden natural de las palabras en español.​"A cada niño" aparece aparece pospuesto al verbo _dar_ (que no es de «afección» (psíquica o física), como _molestar, divertir, interesar, cansar, _etc...) >> Opcional:
(*LE*) Dieron un caramelo *a cada niño*.
(*LE*) Dieron  *a cada niño* un caramelo.
Un caramelo (*LE*) dieron *a cada niño*.
La 1 y la 2 son las más habituales.​Pedro.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> "A cada niño" aparece antepuesto al verbo >> Obligatorio:
> *A cada niño LE* dieron un caramelo.
> Un caramelo *a cada niño* *LE* dieron.
> *A cada niño *un caramelo *LE* dieron.
> La 1 mantiene el orden natural de las palabras en español.​"A cada niño" aparece aparece pospuesto al verbo _dar_ (que no es de «afección» (psíquica o física), como _molestar, divertir, interesar, cansar, _etc...) >> Opcional:
> (*LE*) Dieron un caramelo *a cada niño*.
> (*LE*) Dieron  *a cada niño* un caramelo.
> Un caramelo (*LE*) dieron *a cada niño*.
> La 1 y la 2 son las más habituales.​Pedro.



 Thank you Pedro. I really didn’t know that, but now I do


----------



## Jellby

En España al menos suele preferirse la pasiva refleja, y la impersonal se reserva para cuando el objeto directo es una persona (o varias), pero no siempre.

Se pintan fachadas a domicilio -> pasiva refleja, verbo en plural
Se contrató a los trabajadores -> impersonal, verbo en singular


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*2.3.* Algunos verbos transitivos, como _nombrar, elegir, seleccionar, contratar_ y similares, admiten ambas construcciones y pueden dar lugar, sin reparos, a oraciones de pasiva refleja con sujeto de persona determinado; así, tan correcta es la oración de pasiva refleja _«Se elegirán los alcaldes por voto popular»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.88), donde _los alcaldes_ es el sujeto paciente de _se elegirán,_ como la oración impersonal _«Se elegirá a las autoridades de la institución para el período 1997-1998»_ (_Hoy_ [El Salv.] 23.4.97), que carece de sujeto gramatical y en la que _las autoridades_ es el complemento directo de _se elegirá_. Suele preferirse, en estos casos, la construcción impersonal, porque al ser imposible su interpretación reflexiva o recíproca no da lugar a enunciados ambiguos. Lo que no debe hacerse es mezclar ambas construcciones: _«Se elegirán a los cargos del partido» _(_Nación_ [C. Rica] 27.11.96); debió decirse _Se elegirán los cargos_ o _Se elegirá a los cargos_.
DPD.


----------



## lazarus1907

Además de evitar enunciados ambiguos, también se pretende evitar con la construcción reflexiva que el sujeto vaya precedido de preposición, lo cual no está aceptado sintácticamente:

Se eligieron a los representantes (Suj.: "a los representantes"  ) 
Se eligió a los representantes (C.D.: "a los representantes" )

Pero

Se eligeron los representantes (Suj.: "los representantes")


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con mhp y Pitt: Yo prefiero la primera.
> 
> Con el verbo y los caramelos en singular siempre hay dudas, porque ambas interpretaciones son aceptables, hasta cierto punto. Si el verbo está en plural, debe ser forzosamente una pasiva refleja y, por tanto, concordar con el sujeto (caramelos):
> 
> Se le dan unos caramelos
> Se le dan un caramelo
> 
> Interpretada como impersonal, "caramelo(s)" sería el C.D. y no habría sujeto ni concordancia alguna, claro.
> 
> Pero se prefiere la pasiva refleja (y yo personalmente siempre la he usado espontáneamente):


 
Lazarus, ¡te agradezco mucho tu aclaración competente!


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Me gustaría saber la construcción correcta:
> 
> 1) A cada niño se le _dieron_ varios caramelos.
> 2) A cada niño se le _dio_ varios caramelos.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero en mi opinión pienso que es correcta la primera construcción.
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias!


 
*A cada niño se le dio varios caramelos.*
*A cada niña..*
Este adjetivo distributivo ( *CADA*)  ES INVARIABLE en cuanto al género y número.
Su uso es SINGULAR tanto el verbo y pronombre INDIRECTO LE.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:


> Se eligieron a los representantes (Suj.: "a los representantes"  )



... y al otro extremo:
Durante la prohibición se lograron eliminar más de 125 mil nasas. 
Durante esta veda se lograron rescatar timas de cinco mil langostas vivas. 
Porque se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal. 
http://www-ni.laprensa.com.ni/archivo/2004/julio/01/economia/


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> *A cada niño se le dio varios caramelos.*
> *A cada niña..*
> Este adjetivo distributivo ( *CADA*) ES INVARIABLE en cuanto al género y número.
> Su uso es SINGULAR tanto el verbo y pronombre INDIRECTO LE.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Pienso que en este caso se prefiere (como ya también ha dicho Lazarus) la pasiva refleja:
A cada niño / A cada niña se le *dieron* varios caramelos [= Sujeto].


----------



## Bronte

estos jovenes, que fueron niños en algún momento de la discusión,reclaman ya bicicletas


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> La construcción impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable cuando el complemento directo denota cosa —no va precedido, por tanto, de la preposición _a_—_. _Ese complemento directo de la versión activa es en realidad el sujeto de la pasiva refleja: _«Se exponen tesis y se buscan argumentos que tengan fuerza persuasiva» _(Marafioti _Significantes_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Se buscan jóvenes idealistas» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 16.5.92).
> 
> Durante la prohibición se lograron eliminar más de 125 000 nasas.
> Durante esta veda se lograron recuperar cabos de cinco mil langostas vivas.
> Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.
> 
> Pedro.



De acuerdo Pedro, pero ¿cuál es el sujeto?
se logró eso
eso=eliminar algo
¿No?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> De acuerdo Pedro, pero ¿cuál es el sujeto?
> se logró eso
> eso=eliminar algo
> ¿No?


El infinitivo conserva todas las funciones sintácticas que corresponden al sustantivo: Puede ser sujeto de la oración principal, complemento de cualquier clase (con preposición y sin ella). En el inglés se restringe las construcciones verbales y substantivas a que los infinitivos pueden aplicarse, pero no así en castellano.

Un saludete,

Pedro.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El infinitivo conserva todas las funciones sintácticas que corresponden al sustantivo: Puede ser sujeto de la oración principal, complemento de cualquier clase (con preposición y sin ella). En el inglés se restringe las construcciones verbales y substantivas a que los infinitivos pueden aplicarse, pero no así en castellano.
> 
> Un saludete,
> 
> Pedro.


  De acuerdo otra vez, pues ¿por qué opinas que se dice: «Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.»? ¿Cuáles se lograron? ¿Cuál es el sujeto de esta oración? 

¿«Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal» o «se logró disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal»?


----------



## Ivy29

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> El infinitivo conserva todas las funciones sintácticas que corresponden al sustantivo: Puede ser sujeto de la oración principal, complemento de cualquier clase (con preposición y sin ella). En el inglés se restringe las construcciones verbales y substantivas a que los infinitivos pueden aplicarse, pero no así en castellano.
> 
> Un saludete,
> 
> Pedro.


la referencia a cosas o acciones es propia de la construcción PASIVA y en este caso el sustantivo o prposición que designa la cosa o la acción actúa como sujeto gramatical y concuerda en número con el sujeto gramatical. SE buscan jóvenes = PASIVA.
En la IMPERSONALES, la refererencia es de PERSONAS, el sustantivo que designa a la persona lleva la peposición 'a' y es el comp`lemento DIRECTO y NO CONCUERDA en número pues no tiene sujeto y el verbo es siempre singular.
SE RESPETA a los ancianos ( sujeto) = IMPERSONAL. 

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> la referencia a cosas o acciones es propia de la construcción PASIVA y en este caso el sustantivo o prposición que designa la cosa o la acción actúa como sujeto gramatical y concuerda en número con el sujeto gramatical. SE buscan jóvenes = PASIVA.
> En la IMPERSONALES, la refererencia es de PERSONAS, el sustantivo que designa a la persona lleva la peposición 'a' y es el comp`lemento DIRECTO y NO CONCUERDA en número pues no tiene sujeto y el verbo es siempre singular.
> SE RESPETA a los ancianos ( sujeto) = IMPERSONAL.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Se respeta a los ancianos = SE impersonal

En mi opinión "a los ancianos" es el complemento directo (CD):

Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] >
Los ancianos [Sujeto] son respetados.


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Se respeta a los ancianos = SE impersonal
> 
> En mi opinión "a los ancianos" es el complemento directo (CD):
> 
> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] >
> Los ancianos [Sujeto] son respetados.



Claro 



> En las oraciones impersonales, *llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical*, [...] con verbos transitivos que llevan *complemento directo de persona* precedido de la preposición _a [...] -- [el DPD]_


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Se respeta a los ancianos = SE impersonal
> 
> En mi opinión "a los ancianos" es el complemento directo (CD):
> 
> Se respeta a los ancianos [CD] >
> Los ancianos [Sujeto] son respetados.


 
Se respeta a los ancianos = a los ancianos COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO
se = MARCADOR IMPERSONAL
RESPETA = VERBO en singular sin concordar pues no tienen sujeto.

Ivy29


----------



## Espiral

Ivy29 said:


> Se respeta a los ancianos = a los ancianos COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO
> se = MARCADOR IMPERSONAL
> RESPETA = VERBO en singular sin concordar pues no tienen sujeto.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Es decir, una oración impersonal. No?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> ¿por qué opinas que se dice: «Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.»? ¿Cuáles se lograron? ¿Cuál es el sujeto de esta oración?
> 
> ¿«Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal» o «se logró disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal»?


Tu buen olfato te sirve bien. Tras búsqueda intensa, he encontrado la siguiente explicación:

_ En la  construcción de pasiva refleja, cuando al verbo principal le acompaña un  infinitivo (especialmente si infinitivo y verbo forman una * perífrasis verbal *[de aspecto o con un *verbo modal*]), se produce vacilación entre concordancia en plural y en singular .  En estos casos, la unidad que se forma entre ambos verbos es tan estrecha, que  el complemento directo del infinitivo lo es también del verbo personal, de modo  que pasa a sujeto formal de la oración. Pero [...] también puede entenderse que es el infinitivo el que pasa de  complemento directo a sujeto, en singular, de la pasiva refleja._ 
[Martínez 1999: § 42.10.1.4]

Las gramáticas unas veces recomiendan el plural y otras lo censuran.  Al parecer, la concordancia correcta se hace más patente si el sustantivo se adelanta al verbo. Por ejemplo:

Se recomienda sistemáticamente la concordancia en plural:_Allí se puede(n) coger flores._
_No se  debería(n) sacar las basuras a estas horas._
_Ahora ya no  se suele(n) llevar esas faldas._
_Ya se ha(n)  dejado de fabricar esas armas._
_Se  tendría(n) que castigar tales delitos._
_Se  comenzaba(n) a llevar ya los trajes de chaqueta._
_Se acabó/acabaron por adoptar tales costumbres._​Con el sustantivo adelantado al verbo se hace prácticamente obligada la concordancia en plural:_Las flores  se {pueden/*puede} coger allí._
_Las basuras  no se {deberían/*debería} sacar a estas horas._
_Esas faldas  ya no se {suelen/*suele} llevar ahora._
_Esas armas  ya se {han/*ha} dejado de fabricar._
_Tales  delitos {tendrían/*tendría} que castigarse._
_Los trajes  de chaqueta ya se {comenzaban/*comenzaba} a llevar._
_Tales  costumbres {acabaron/*acabó} por adoptarse.
_​Se censura la concordancia en plural:_*Con estas  medidas se consiguen evitar los robos._
_*Se pensaban  abrir caminos por el parque nacional._
_*Se calculan  ganar unos diez millones con la operación._
_*Se trataban  de superar esos inconvenientes._​Con el sustantivo adelantado al verbo se hace más patente la concordancia en singular:_ *Los robos se consiguen  evitar con estas medidas._ [_Los robos,  se consigue evitarlos con estas medidas_].
_*__Caminos__ se pensaban  abrir por el parque nacional. _[_Caminos__, se pensaba  abrirlos por el parque nacional_].
_*__Unos diez millones __se calculan  ganar con la operación. _[_Unos diez millones,_ _se calcula  ganarlos con la operación_].
_*Esos  inconvenientes se trataban de superar._ [_Esos  inconvenientes, se trataba de superarlos_].​__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

En nuestro ejemplo:

*Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.
*Los niveles de pesca ilegal se lograron disminuir. [Los niveles de pesca ilegal, se logró disminuirlos].

Luego lo correcto es: _Se logró disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal_, que puede seguir siendo interpretada perfectamente como una pasiva refleja equivalente a: _Fue logrado __disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal. _En _*Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal, _se siente el complemento directo de _disminuir _como el sujeto de la perífrasis _lograr disminuir _(lo que según la fuente consultada no es correcto. En este caso, el complemento directo del infinitivo – tanto como el propio infinitivo – no debe pasar, en la pasiva refleja, a concordar como sujeto en plural con el verbo).

Un saludín,

Pedrín.


----------



## Ivy29

Espiral said:


> Es decir, una oración impersonal. No?


 
*Es correcto.*

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Se respeta a los ancianos = a los ancianos COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO
> se = MARCADOR IMPERSONAL
> RESPETA = VERBO en singular sin concordar pues no tienen sujeto.
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Todo claro!


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> De acuerdo otra vez, pues ¿por qué opinas que se dice: «Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.»? ¿Cuáles se lograron? ¿Cuál es el sujeto de esta oración?
> 
> ¿«Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal» o «se logró disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal»?


 
Esta es reflexiva pasiva pues MENCIONA *acciones*.

Debe concordar en PLURAL : Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal ( subject).

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> ...Tras búsqueda intensa, he encontrado la siguiente explicación:
> 
> _ En la  construcción de pasiva refleja, cuando al verbo principal le acompaña un  infinitivo (especialmente si infinitivo y verbo forman una * perífrasis verbal *[de aspecto o con un *verbo modal*]), se produce vacilación entre concordancia en plural y en singular .  En estos casos, la unidad que se forma entre ambos verbos es tan estrecha, que  el complemento directo del infinitivo lo es también del verbo personal, de modo  que pasa a sujeto formal de la oración. Pero [...] también puede entenderse que es el infinitivo el que pasa de  complemento directo a sujeto, en singular, de la pasiva refleja._
> [Martínez 1999: § 42.10.1.4]
> 
> [...]
> __________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> En nuestro ejemplo:
> 
> *Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal.
> *Los niveles de pesca ilegal se lograron disminuir. [Los niveles de pesca ilegal, se logró disminuirlos].
> 
> Luego lo correcto es: _Se logró disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal_, que puede seguir siendo interpretada perfectamente como una pasiva refleja equivalente a: _Fue logrado __disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal. _En _*Se lograron disminuir los niveles de pesca ilegal, _se siente el complemento directo de _disminuir _como el sujeto de la perífrasis _lograr disminuir _(lo que según la fuente consultada no es correcto. En este caso, el complemento directo del infinitivo – tanto como el propio infinitivo – no debe pasar, en la pasiva refleja, a concordar como sujeto en plural con el verbo).
> 
> Un saludín,
> 
> Pedrín.



 Gracias Pedrín, eres muy amable y tu comentario y análisis me parecen muy acertados. Tienes toda la razón, hay que diferenciar una perífrasis verbal del caso de dos verbos juntos que no forman una perífrasis verbal. 


> *perífrasis verbal.* Unión de dos verbos que *funcionan conjuntamente como núcleo del predicado*; de ellos, el auxiliar, que es el que se conjuga, aporta las marcas gramaticales de tiempo, número y persona, además de algunos matices significativos, como obligación, reiteración, duración, etc.; y el principal o auxiliado, que aparece en una forma no personal (infinitivo, gerundio o participio), aporta el significado léxico principal: _*Tenemos que marcharnos* a casa; *He vuelto a leer* tu novela; Tu hermano *sigue durmiendo*.
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_​





Pitt said:


> ¡Todo claro!



¡Parece que no!


----------



## María Madrid

lazarus1907 said:


> Unas cuantas citas, para los que les suena rara la pasiva refleja  :


Veo que habéis tenido un fin de semana de lo más activo.

No digo que me suene rara la pasiva refleja (de ejemplo baste unos sofás colocados de aquella manera especial que se podía elegir, por ejemplo  ), simplemente quería aclarar a una persona no nativa, de lengua materna alemana (muy amantes de pasivas las lenguas germánicas, en general) que en una conversación coloquial (y comentar que a los niños les han dado caramelos el otro día no me parece que vaya de contextos muy formales), la mayoría de la gente lo despacharía con una frase más sencillita. Vamos, que no me imagino a las madres a la salida del cole comentando las actividades del día de los niños en pasiva refleja. 

Heidita: no había caído en que fuera un complot, pero mira tú que me empieza a dar que sí. 
Saludos.


----------

